# Do you leave ears and tail?



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

Lucky had a really short haircut (a bit heartbreaking actually) today-the groomer assured me we'd love it. She was wrong. Anyways, he's still a great little guy whom we adore and I'm sure this crew cut will eventually grow. My question is this: I asked the groomer not to cut his ears or tail, but since she made the rest so short, his big tail and floppy ears give him sort of a Dr. Seus look. Should they be trimmed as well or will the hair grow in and catch up with them. Here's a picture below to see what I mean. Thanks.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wow, they trimmed his beard too, I see....

Tillie was shaved down at 9 months and I asked to leave her HEAD (not just ears) and tail alone. She looked like a bobble head for quite some time, but the hair all caught up fast, it seems the hair on their bodies grow at a MUCH faster rate than the hair on thier heads.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

You could trim them a bit with thinning shears so he doesn't look so disproportionate, but i would just leave it for now and see how it looks when he starts to grow back in.

And, take a photo, put "hate" on it and keep it for when you go back to the groomer when she suggests the same cut again and tells you how much you are going to love it. I swear some of the groomers just know how to do 1 cut on small dogs and that's all they do.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

aww...still sweet looking tho!! It should grow back quickly and I wouldn't do anything more right now.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Alcibides said:


> I asked the groomer not to cut his ears or tail, but since she made the rest so short, his big tail and floppy ears give him sort of a Dr. Seus look.


Kind of like a Lorax?ound:


I think he looks cute. Timmy's hair grows back pretty quick, he's pretty short too when I get him groomed. I don't have them cut his tail or ears and just the last time I had them trim his beard a bit since he was chewing on it. I told them under no circumstance to shave the top of his muzzle, which they don't. I can't tell from Lucky's pix, did they shave the top of his muzzle? Anyway, he's adorable, and hair grows back, quicker then you think!

I posted some of these pics in the October challenge, but this is Tim just a couple days after his grooming. Don't know if it helps not


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

I specifically ask them not to cut ears and tail. I like the long look compared to the shortness of the rest. In Momo's case, her ears and tail are silky and not very thick. Her ears when they get long do a flip. It's hard to tell with Ume at this point whether he'll have the same because he's still growing his.


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

I posted some of these pics in the October challenge, but this is Tim just a couple days after his grooming. Don't know if it helps not

[/QUOTE]

Does help. Can bring it along next time. Thanks so much and what a beautiful boy you have. Adorable.


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks all. Yes they did trim his muzzle. Will remember to ask not to next time. Except for a friend who laughed hard when she first saw him (Lucky seemed embarrassed), he seems quite proud of his new look or at least content with it and it is kind of fun to see his real shape (who knew he had long legs?). His short coat feels likes velvet as opposed to the long cashmere he usually wears and it is pretty cool to see his beautiful face. I'm reassured that the tail and ears long was the right way to go and I WILL take photos every week as you recommend. So helpful. This forum is such a great resource. Bless you all.


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

He looks cute!

I always ask for them to leave head and tail. Our last body trim was WAY shorter than normal and he looked like a bobble-head for a few months. Hair grows.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Yesterday I posted on my introduction page a couple of pictures of Tyler with his puppy clip which he has had for the last 10 years. I do have his ears, mustache and beard trimmed, but not his muzzle or tail. I'm posting one of the pictures again for you to see how that looks. Don't worry about the body as it does grow fast. Tyler is trimmed every six weeks and by that time his body has started to look shaggy!


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

I think they are all adorable! The hair grows back...I had Ozzie cut super short at the beginning of the summer because he was blowing coat, trimmed up about 6 weeks ago and now he will have another cut tomorrow. I love him fluffy and I love him with a puppy cut! I think I want to just get his ears shaped and leave his tail alone for now.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Absolutely feel free to take along with you. I have also posted some other pictures or Timmy, not in costume, so feel free to look at some of my other posts for pics as well.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Chica looks adorable with the new puppy cut. Tyler is glad that he could help out. His groomer, who is awesome, will be flattered when I tell her how some of you used his picture to show your groomers. Thanks for the compliment.


----------

